# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1945-1970 >  Λίνδος (Ευθημιάδη) [Lyautey, Galilee, Lindos]

## uddox

Τόσα βαπόρια έχετε φέρει στο σήμερα, αλλά βλέπω υπάρχει ένα μεγάλο κενό.
Έψαξα, αλλα δεν βρήκα αναφορά για αυτή την βαπόρα..
Ηλθε στην Ελλάδα το 1968, απο την Γαλλία όπως και τα περισσότερα εκείνη την εποχή του Ευθυμιάδη.
Τουρμπίνες , μέχρι και 23 κ, τα Δωδεκάνησα έκαναν γιορτή, με επέκταση Λεμεσσό.

Δυστυχώς , δεν έχω ούτε φωτό ούτε περισσότερα στοιχεία, ποιός θα αναπληρώσει το κενό?

----------


## Ellinis

Το Λινδος ήταν ένα μεγάλο τουρμπινόπλοιο που ναυπηγήθηκε στη Γαλλία το 1952 ως Lyautey για τη Compagnie de Navigation Paquet για την οποία ταξίδευε μεταξύ Marseilles, Casablanca, Santa Cruz de Tenerife, Dakar.

Φωτογραφίες του υπάρχουν υπο τη Μασσαλιώτισα εδώ, εδώ και εδώ.

Το καράβι φαίνεται οτι δεν πήγε καλά, ίσως λόγο των ενεργοβόρων μηχανών του, και μας έφυγε σχετικά γρήγορα, μετά από 6 χρόνια υπηρεσίας, το 1974 οπότε και πήγε για σκραπ.

----------


## esperos

Φίλε Uddox το ΛΙΝΔΟΣ αγοράστηκε το 1967 και διαλύθηκε στην Ισπανία το 1979. Οι συνέπειες του ατυχήματος του ΕΛΕΑΝΝΑ το καλοκαίρι του 1971 είχε σαν αποτέλεσμα την ακινητοποίηση πολλών πλοίων του Ευθυμιάδη και στην συνέχεια την πώληση τους για διάλυση. Για την φώτο ισχύει ό,τι ανέφερα και για το ΚΝΩΣΣΟΣ.

----------


## despo

Πολυ σωστα ηταν δαπανηφόρο στην κατανάλωση αρα ασύμφορο και γι'αυτο πηγε στα διαλυτηρια πριν την κατάρευση της εταιρειας.

----------


## uddox

Για την μνήμη των πολύ ωραίων Γαλλικών πλοίων να πω, ότι το πρόβλημα με το Λίνδος δεν ήταν η κατανάλωση, αλλά οι χειρισμοί του. Πρέπει να άλλαζαν στολή μετά απο κάθε μανουβρα.
Παρόλο που τότε δεν υπήρχαν προβλήτες για Λέρο , Κάλυμνο.. άντε να διπλαρώσεις στην Κώ, Ρόδο, και Πειραιά.
Μπαίνοντας στον Πειραιά, για να σταματήσει στον Άγιο Σπυρίδωνα, έκανε ανάποδα απο το ΥΕΝ. 
Το έτερον μεγάλο πρόβλημα, ήταν οι συμπιεστές αμμωνίας , για τα ψυκτικά συστήματα,
τα οποία κατά καιρούς είχαν αναστατώσει τους επιβάτες. Θυμάμαι μια φορά που τρέχαμε, αλλά εγώ μάλλον πετούσα, απο το χέρι που με τράβαγε.

----------


## Ellinis

Kαι μια - δύο όμορφες φωτογραφίες του ως Γαλλικό Lyautey.

----------


## Ellinis

Για το όμορφο γαλλικό ποστάλι αλλά και τα άλλα βαπόρια που έκαναν Γαλλία-Αλγερία υπάρχει μια ενδιαφέρουσα σελίδα εδώ. Και μεταξύ άλλων θα βρείτε το MOUNT OLYMPOS του Τυπάλδου, το ΠΛΕΙΑΣ του Ευθημιάδη, το ΠΟΛΙΣ ΤΩΝ ΑΘΗΝΩΝ, το MELODY και το ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝΙΑ της Ελμες.
Mε λίγα λόγια τη δεκαετία του '60 η Αλγερία φαίνεται πως ήταν "μαγαζί γωνία" για ακτοπλοϊκά.

----------


## esperos

> Για το όμορφο γαλλικό ποστάλι αλλά και τα άλλα βαπόρια που έκαναν Γαλλία-Αλγερία υπάρχει μια ενδιαφέρουσα σελίδα εδώ. Και μεταξύ άλλων θα βρείτε το MOUNT OLYMPOS του Τυπάλδου, το ΠΛΕΙΑΣ του Ευθημιάδη, το ΠΟΛΙΣ ΤΩΝ ΑΘΗΝΩΝ, το MELODY και το ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝΙΑ της Ελμες.
> Mε λίγα λόγια τη δεκαετία του '60 η Αλγερία φαίνεται πως ήταν "μαγαζί γωνία" για ακτοπλοϊκά.


Στην  ιστοσελίδα  βρίσκονται  επίσης  τα  REGINA  MAGNA  του  Χανδρή,  το  ΠΛΕΙΑΣ  όχι  του  Ευθυμιάδη  αλλά  του  Καβουνίδη,  το  ΠΟΛΙΣ  ΤΩΝ  ΑΘΗΝΩΝ  έμεινε  πιο  γνωστό  στον  Πειραιά  ως  ΜΕΓΑΛΟΝΗΣΟΣ  ΚΡΗΤΗ  καθώς  επίσης  και  το  ΑΡΚΑΔΙ  του  Ευθυμιάδη.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Στην  ιστοσελίδα  βρίσκονται  επίσης  τα  REGINA  MAGNA  του  Χανδρή,  το  ΠΛΕΙΑΣ  όχι  του  Ευθυμιάδη  αλλά  του  Καβουνίδη,  το  ΠΟΛΙΣ  ΤΩΝ  ΑΘΗΝΩΝ  έμεινε  πιο  γνωστό  στον  Πειραιά  ως  ΜΕΓΑΛΟΝΗΣΟΣ  ΚΡΗΤΗ  καθώς  επίσης  και  το  ΑΡΚΑΔΙ  του  Ευθυμιάδη.


Αμα δεις, υπαρχει και το DJEBEL DIRA, μετεπειτα MELODY της Αταλαντης!! Πρωτη φορα το ειδα original!! To President-De-Cazalet EKTAKTO!!!

----------


## Ship's Agent

Hello Friends

Enjoy her official and very rare postcard as N/M GALILEE during her brief carrer under Compagnie Francaise de Navigation for the Marseille - Israel service.

She sailed only between 1964-65 bearing this name.

Paquebot Galilιe.JPG

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Hello Friends
> 
> Enjoy her official and very rare postcard as N/M GALILEE during her brief carrer under Compagnie Francaise de Navigation for the Marseille - Israel service.
> 
> She sailed only between 1964-65 bearing this name.


The funnel is totaly retouched, and altered from the original! Even the smoke seems fake!! BUT I didn't know she had another name, between her original and "Lindos".

----------


## Ship's Agent

Finnpartner,

Even being fake it's official, so again a precious treasure!!!

Do you have any image of her in colour as Lindos?

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Finnpartner,
> 
> Even being fake it's official, so again a precious treasure!!! Do you have any image of her in colour as Lindos?


I didn't say that it is not precious! I do not think companies had regular photos of their ships as postcards at the time!! All were paintings, or retouched photos, from the previous owners!

Unfortunately, I do not have any photos of older ships...

----------


## Ship's Agent

I saw one photo of her one time, and she sailed with a full baby-blue livery...splendid...however of course, the card is not so good as we all can see...cheers!  :Smile:

----------


## Ellinis

> I saw one photo of her one time, and she sailed with a full baby-blue livery...splendid...however of course, the card is not so good as we all can see...cheers!


The photo you mention with the ship in blue livery, was it during her years as the Lindos?

I nice photo of Lindos drydocked is available *here*.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

T.S.S. Λίνδος πρώην Lyautey αγοράσθηκε από τον Κ. Ευθυμιάδη το 1967. Ναυπηγήθηκε το 1952 στη Γαλλία στα ναυπηγεία Forges & Chantiers de la Mediterranee της Χάβρης. Οι διαστάσεις του ήταν: ολικό μήκος 141,5 μέτρα, μέγιστο πλάτος 19,5 μέτρα και βύθισμα 6,6 μέτρα. Οι μηχανές του ήταν 2 S. Turb. (23750) shp. Forges & Ch. de la Medit. και η ταχύτητά του 22,5 μίλια. Δρομολογήθηκε τον Απρίλιο του 1968 προς Δωδεκάνησα - Λεμεσσό - Χάϊφα. Απεσύρθη το 1974. Πουλήθηκε για παλιοσίδερα και διαλύθηκε το 1979.
lindos.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

¶λλη μια φωτογραφία του Λίνδος, αφιερωμένη σε όλο το forum. Kαι απόσπασμα απο την εφημερίδα Ναυτεμπορική, σχετικά με το Τ.S.S. Λίνδος.
lindos b.jpg

O33B.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Όταν ναυπηγήθηκε το LYAUTEY φαίνεται πως ήταν γεγονός, για αυτό και η καθέλκυση του στις 21 Οκτωβρίου 1950 κέρδισε και ένα πρωτοσέλιδο.

lindos as luatey launched.jpg

Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται σε αυτό το έγγραφο, από την 5η σελίδα και μετά έχει αρκετές πληροφορίες και φωτογραφίες για την ναυπήγηση του (στα γαλλικά).

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ε/Γ Λινδος...στο λιμανι του Πειραια._

_Φωτογραφια Peter Stafford_

Lindos Piraeus 1971 Peter Stafford.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ερωτηση.Πιο απο τα τετραδυμα ειναι διπλα του και μαλιστα βαμενο μπλε σκουρο?

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Φιλε Ben Bruce Ειναι το Ολυμπια του Κ.Ευθυμιαδη (πρωην Pierre Loti  και   μετεπειτα Πατρα,Χρυσοβαλαντου ΙΙ,Ερως)_

----------


## Ellinis

Μιας και το μπλε καράβι του Ευθημιάδη το έχουμε δει στην ίδια θέση και σε αυτή τη φωτογραφία που σίγουρα είναι μετά το 1970, τότε προκύπτει πως είναι κάποιο από τα ΜΥΚΗΝΑΙ και ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ. Απ' όσο γνωρίζω τα δύο αυτά δεν ταξίδεψαν το 70-71 και είναι λογικά φωτογραφημένο με τα παλιά χρώματα που είχε υπό τη γαλλική πλοιοκτήσια.

Σε ό,τι αφορά το ΛΙΝΔΟΣ όταν κοιτάω φωτογραφίες, κάτι δεν μου πάει καλά. Το φουγάρο του μου φαίνεται ότι είναι πιο πίσω απʼ ότι θα το ήθελα και χαλάει την ισορροπία στις γραμμές του πλοίου.

Έτσι έκανα μια μικρή μετασκευή βάζοντας (σε παραπάνω φωτο του Τ.s.s Αpollon) ένα ακόμη φουγάρο, μετέφερα τον ιστό λίγο πιο μπροστά και με την ευκαιρία αφαίρεσα και τα κρένια της πλώρης. Πως σας φαίνεται το αποτέλεσμα;

_My own impression of an improved conversion of LINDOS_.

lindos 5b.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

¶ψογο το αποτέλεσμα. Επανερχόμενος στις δύο φωτό με το μπλέ του Ευθυμιάδη που είναι και στο θέμα του Jupiter, με απασχόλησαν και εμένα και είχα φανταστεί ότι ήταν την ίδια περίοδο μιας και ο φωτογράφος και των δύο τα αποθανάτησε την ίδια εποχή. Επίσης, σε φωτογραφίες του Queen Anna Maria τότε που εγκαινιάστηκε τον Μάρτιο του 65 στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά θα παρατηρήσουμε στο βάθος πίσω του τις τσιμινιέρες του Αυστραλίς και σε κάποιες, όπως αυτή, διακρίνεται επίσης η τσιμινιέρα και η υπερκατασκευή του Ηράκλειον, απόδειξη ότι την ίδια εποχή (Μάρτιος 65) γινόταν η μετασκευή τους.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Φιλε Ellinis  το Λινδος με δυο φουγαρα    δειχνει   γεματο και πιο επιβλητικο.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Νομιζω οτι σαν στυλιστας πλοιων των 50's και 60's θα ησουν περιζητητος

----------


## Ellinis

Eυχαριστώ για τα καλά σας λόγια...

Με την ευκαιρία έχω και μια απορία, το ΛΙΝΔΟΣ ήταν ένα καράβι 9.800 τόνων, 141 μέτρων και με ταχύτητα 22 κόμβων. Το επόμενο καράβι των Δωδεκανήσων που είχε τέτοια χαρακτηριστικά ήταν 20 χρόνια αργότερα το ΠΑΤΜΟΣ της ΔΑΝΕ.
Με βάση αυτό, το ΛΙΝΔΟΣ θα έπρεπε να είχε κάνει καλή «καριέρα» στην ακτοπλοΐα μας.  Εξάλλου, όταν μπήκε στη γραμμή των 12νήσων είχε απέναντι του καράβια μικρότερα και πιο αργοκίνητα. Ενδεικτικά, τα ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ και ΕΣΠΕΡΟΣ των 80-100 μέτρων, τα οποία έπιαναν 14-15 κόμβους. Όσο για τα εσωτερικά του φαντάζομαι ότι σχεδιασμένο για την «αποικιοκρατική» γραμμή της Δυτικής Αφρικής θα ήταν πιο πλούσιο και άνετο. 
Τελικά γιατί δεν έπιασε το βαπόρι; Να υποθέσω τα γνωστά προβλήματα που αντιμετωπίσανε και άλλα γαλλικά καράβια με καζάνια;

----------


## despo

Ναι, εγω πιστεύω οτι αυτός θα πρεπει να  είναι ο λόγος.

----------


## Ellinis

> Φίλε Uddox το ΛΙΝΔΟΣ αγοράστηκε το 1967 και διαλύθηκε στην Ισπανία το 1979.





> Απεσύρθη το 1974. Πουλήθηκε για παλιοσίδερα και διαλύθηκε το 1979.
> lindos.jpg


Στο miramar αναφέρει οτι το πλοίο πήγε για σκραπ το 1974 στην Ισπανία. 
Να ισχύει αυτό ή οτι τελικά διαλύθηκε το 1979 όπως αναφέρουν οι φίλοι esperos t.s.s.apollon;

Kαι μου κάνει εντύπωση οτι σε καλοκαιρινά δρομολόγια του 1971 που έχω, δεν αναφέρεται το ΛΙΝΔΟΣ πουθενά. Να είχε ήδη δέσει;

----------


## despo

Αποκλείεται να είχε ηδη δέσει απο το 1971. Ειμαι 100% σίγουρος οτι τουλάχιστον οσον αφορά το 1972, δούλεψε για Κω-Ρόδο και πιθανότατα μεχρι τη Λεμεσό. Δεν μπορώ ομως να είμαι σίγουρος για μετέπειτα.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Στο miramar αναφέρει οτι το πλοίο πήγε για σκραπ το 1974 στην Ισπανία. 
> Να ισχύει αυτό ή οτι τελικά διαλύθηκε το 1979 όπως αναφέρουν οι φίλοι esperos t.s.s.apollon;
> 
> Kαι μου κάνει εντύπωση οτι σε καλοκαιρινά δρομολόγια του 1971 που έχω, δεν αναφέρεται το ΛΙΝΔΟΣ πουθενά. Να είχε ήδη δέσει;


Φιλτατε Αρη

Αρθρο της _Μακεδονιας_ της 15ης Νοεμβριου 1972 δειχνει οτι το πλοιο *Λινδος* μαλλον εκανε ταξειδια το 1972

19721115 Lindos.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ναι  το Λινδος ητανε δρομολογημενο το ετος 1972
_Απο την εφημεριδα Ναυτεμπορικη_

nautemporikh.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Τον Αυγουστο του 1972 βλεπουμε οτι τα δρομολογια του *Λινδος* εχουν τροποποιηθει.    

nautemporikh01.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Από τις ημέρες που το ΛΙΝΔΟΣ ταξίδευε μεταξύ της Γαλλίας και των αποικιών της στη Δυτική Αφρική.

paquet54.jpg cnp59a.jpg
πηγή

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ωραια ανακαλυψη και σε ευχαριστουμε που την μοιραστικες μαζι μας.Βαρυ το δρομολογιο για το LYAUTEY σε δυσκολες θαλασσες και περιοχες

----------


## Ellinis

Τα ετήσια περιοδικά που έβγαζε ο ΟΛΠ είναι γεμάτα από θυσαυρούς, όπως ο παρακάτω. Το ΛΙΝΔΟΣ στη μεγάλη δεξαμενή του Περάματος, παρέα με ένα οχηματαγωγό του Π.Ν.

lindos.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

To τουρμπινάδικο LUAYTEY με φόντο τα ηφαιστειογενή βουνά των Κανάριων νήσων.
Βαρύ σκαρί που αυτό μαζί με τις προβληματικές γαλλικές μηχανές το "καταδίκασε" όταν τη δεκαετία του '70 ανέβηκε η τιμή του πετρέλαιου.

LYAUTEY1952.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Ένα δημοσίευμα από το Φεβρουάριο του 1968 με αφορμή τη δρομολόγηση του ΛΙΝΔΟΣ
lindos 2-68.jpg

Και λεπτομέρεια από μια φωτογραφία, τραβηγμένη από τον Ian Schiffman το 1973, όταν ήταν παροπλισμένο στο δίαυλο του Περάματος παρέα με τα ΛΕΔΡΑ.
Ledra-Lindos.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Another rare photo of the Lindos entering Rhodes harbour from a slide available on ebay.

lindos at rhodes.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Another rare photo of the Lindos entering Rhodes harbour from a slide available on ebay.
> 
> lindos at rhodes.jpg


 Tks Henry,a really beloved ship for me!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

LYAUTEY.jpgLYAUTEY a.jpg
Πηγή: shipsnostalgia

Aς ξαναθυμηθούμε την όμορφη Γαλλίδα, κοιτάξτε ντουμάνι !
Από τις πρώτες μου εικόνες όταν μετακομίσαμε από τη Χίο στον Πειραιά.
Συνήθως έδενε στον Αγ.Σπυρίδωνα ή στο μικρό τελωνείο (προβλήτα Βασ.Κων/νου).

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> Another rare photo of the Lindos entering Rhodes harbour from a slide available on ebay.
> 
> lindos at rhodes.jpg


..do we have any indication of the year?   :Uncomfortableness:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Στο μεγάλο λιμάνι, στις _25 Ιουλίου 1969_. Το _ΛΙΝΔΟΣ_ πλαγιοδετημένο στην προβλήτα Βασιλέως Κωνσταντίνου, με την πλώρη προς την ακτή Μιαούλη και τον Άγιο Σπυρίδωνα. Το στενό σε πρώτο πλάνο, από όπου και τραβήχτηκε η φωτό, είναι η Μπουμπουλίνας.

B9G005.jpg

Η πηγή αναφέρεται πάνω στην φωτό.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Το αγαπημένο μου ΛΙΝΔΟΣ! Μακάρι να φαινόταν ολόκληρος ο καταπέλτης με τον ιδιότυπο τρόπο πρόσβασης των ΙΧ σε αυτόν λόγω ύψους από τον ντόκο.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Πανεμορφη και νοσταλγικη φωτογραφια με την μεγαλοπρεπη  πλωρια ποζα του ΛΙΝΔΟΣ, στο βαθος διακρινουμε το ΣΟΦΙΑ του Κ.Ευθυμιαδη και δεξια βλεπουμε την πρυμνη του ΑΧΙΛΛΕΥΣ   μετεπειτα ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ 11 της Ηπειρωτικης  _

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Νοσταλγική φωτογραφία του 1971 από την Κέρκυρα αρόδο.

Lindos.jpg

πηγή shipspotting

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Νοσταλγική φωτογραφία του 1971 από την Κέρκυρα αρόδο.
> 
> ;
> 
> πηγή shipspotting


 Ένα από τα πιό αγαπημένα βαπόρια των παιδικών μου χρόνων.Τι να ήθελε άραγε στην Κέρκυρα; 
Καμμιά ναύλωση ή κρουαζιέρα.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Ένα από τα πιό αγαπημένα βαπόρια των παιδικών μου χρόνων.Τι να ήθελε άραγε στην Κέρκυρα; 
> Καμμιά ναύλωση ή κρουαζιέρα.


Μία εποχή αν θυμάμα καλά έκανε την γραμμή Ανκόνα-Χάϊφα με σταθμό στο Μπρίντιζι, στην Κέρκυρα, Ρόδο και Λεμεσό.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μία εποχή αν θυμάμα καλά έκανε την γραμμή Ανκόνα-Χάϊφα με σταθμό στο Μπρίντιζι, στην Κέρκυρα, Ρόδο και Λεμεσό.


Δεν το είχα υπ' όψιν αυτό.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Ο φωτογράφος Dirk Septer γράφει στο shipspotting,com ότι ταξίδεψε με  αυτό τον Ιούνιο του 1971 μαζί με την μοτοσικλέτα του Ανκόνα-Χάϊφα

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Νοσταλγική φωτογραφία του 1971 από την Κέρκυρα αρόδο.
> 
> Lindos.jpg
> 
> πηγή shipspotting


_Ομορφη ποζα!!! Μεγαλοπρεπεστατο σκαρι!!! 
_

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ο φωτογράφος Dirk Septer γράφει στο shipspotting,com ότι ταξίδεψε με  αυτό τον Ιούνιο του 1971 μαζί με την μοτοσικλέτα του Ανκόνα-Χάϊφα


Την οποία αν δεν φόρτωσαν με τις μπίγες, την έβαλε στο γκαράζ από εκείνον τον καταπέλτη που ήταν αρκετά ψηλά από τον ντόκο!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

LINDOS.jpg
Ίσως το πιό αγαπημένο μου βαπόρι από την παλιά ακτοπλοϊα,δεμένο στην τότε προβλήτα Βασιλέως Κωνσταντίνου ( 200άρια ) . Στο βάθος ένα από τα μετασκευασμένα σε ΕΓ/ΟΓ τάνκερ της εταιρείας.
Οι παλιότεροι θα θυμούνται τον ιδιαίτερο τρόπο φορτοεκφόρτωσης οχημάτων,μόνο ΙΧ,στον ψηλά ευρισκόμενο καταπέλτη.
Το βαπόρι διαφημιζόταν ως υπερωκεάνιο, κατά κάποιο τρόπο ήταν,αφού με τα δρομολόγια  ως LYAUTEY έφθανε ως το Ντακάρ.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Εξαιρετικη φωτογραφια φιλε ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ απο το  ομορφο  αλλα  και επιβλητικο σκαρι με το αεροδυναμικο φουγαρο τυπου STROMPOS!
_

----------


## Rasa Sayang

Deck Plan of Lyautey

Lyautey  DP.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Our beloved LINDOS,an ocean liner in greek coastal service.

----------


## thanos75

Έβλεπα την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα στο cosmote TV την ταινία "Διακοπές στην Κύπρο μας" και ανακάλυψα μετά από αρκετό ψάξιμο ότι μάλλον με το Λίνδος ταξίδευαν ο Δαδινοπουλος και ο Κάππης για Λεμεσό. Πραγματικά το καμαρωσα αυτό το υπέροχο πλοίο (ίσως μαλιστα να είναι από τις λίγες ελληνικές ταινίες με τόσο μεγάλο on board on location γύρισμα). Εν αναμονή μάλιστα μιας ακτοπλοικης διασύνδεσης Ελλάδας- Κύπρου φετος, μετά από 2 δεκαετίες, ας δούμε καποια πλάνα του πλοίου, και ας πάρουμε μια γεύση για το πώς ταξίδευε ο κόσμος τότε από Ελλάδα προς Κύπρο (κρουαζιέρα κανονική). Προσωπικά συγκινήθηκα λιγάκι. Πάλι καλά πάντως που πάρα τη μάλλον ολιγοχρονη παρουσία του συγκεκριμενου πλοίου στα νερά μας, πρόλαβε και πέρασε στην αθανασία χάρη σε αυτή την ταινία (τα πλάνα στο Λινδος περίπου από το 10 έως και το 14ο λεπτό, αν και προσωπικά την προτείνω την ταινία ολόκληρη, σε όσους δεν την έχουν δει, για πολλούς και διάφορους λόγους)
https://www.veoh.com/watch/v938117319Kbjr4t9

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Έβλεπα την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα στο cosmote TV την ταινία "Διακοπές στην Κύπρο μας" και ανακάλυψα μετά από αρκετό ψάξιμο ότι μάλλον με το Λίνδος ταξίδευαν ο Δαδινοπουλος και ο Κάππης για Λεμεσό. Πραγματικά το καμαρωσα αυτό το υπέροχο πλοίο (ίσως μαλιστα να είναι από τις λίγες ελληνικές ταινίες με τόσο μεγάλο on board on location γύρισμα). Εν αναμονή μάλιστα μιας ακτοπλοικης διασύνδεσης Ελλάδας- Κύπρου φετος, μετά από 2 δεκαετίες, ας δούμε καποια πλάνα του πλοίου, και ας πάρουμε μια γεύση για το πώς ταξίδευε ο κόσμος τότε από Ελλάδα προς Κύπρο (κρουαζιέρα κανονική). Προσωπικά συγκινήθηκα λιγάκι. Πάλι καλά πάντως που πάρα τη μάλλον ολιγοχρονη παρουσία του συγκεκριμενου πλοίου στα νερά μας, πρόλαβε και πέρασε στην αθανασία χάρη σε αυτή την ταινία (τα πλάνα στο Λινδος περίπου από το 10 έως και το 14ο λεπτό, αν και προσωπικά την προτείνω την ταινία ολόκληρη, σε όσους δεν την έχουν δει, για πολλούς και διάφορους λόγους)
> https://www.veoh.com/watch/v938117319Kbjr4t9


Έχω δει αρκετές φορές αυτή την ταινία γιά το πλοίο αλλά κ γιά τους λόγους που υπονοείς πχ κατεχόμενη σήμερα Κερήνεια κλπ.Κάποια γυρίσματα ίσως να είναι πάνω στο ΚΝΩΣΣΟΣ το οποίο εμφανίζεται φευγαλέα κάπου.
Φυσικά η αποεπιβίβαση γινόταν στη ράδα αφού τότε δεν υπήρχε το σημερινό λιμάνι της Λεμεσού.
Ευτυχώς πρόλαβα να δω αυτό το επιβλητικό γαλλικό βαπόρι!

----------


## thanos75

> Έχω δει αρκετές φορές αυτή την ταινία γιά το πλοίο αλλά κ γιά τους λόγους που υπονοείς πχ κατεχόμενη σήμερα Κερήνεια κλπ.Κάποια γυρίσματα ίσως να είναι πάνω στο ΚΝΩΣΣΟΣ το οποίο εμφανίζεται φευγαλέα κάπου.
> Φυσικά η αποεπιβίβαση γινόταν στη ράδα αφού τότε δεν υπήρχε το σημερινό λιμάνι της Λεμεσού.
> Ευτυχώς πρόλαβα να δω αυτό το επιβλητικό γαλλικό βαπόρι!


¶ρα δηλαδή μπορεί και να μην έγιναν τα γυρίσματα στο Λινδος και να έγιναν στο Κνωσός? Θα ήταν ενδιαφέρον να μπορούσαμε να βρούμε μπροσουρες με εικονες και δρομολόγια εκείνης της περιόδου για διασταυρωση στοιχείων (δυστυχώς στα credits της ταινίας δεν αναφέρεται κάτι σαν "ευχαριστούμε" κλπ, το οποίο θα βοηθούσε πολύ).
Αυτό για το λιμάνι της Λεμεσού το παρατήρησα και μου έκανε εντύπωση. Η αποβίβαση με λατζες ήταν φυσικά συνήθης σε μικρά λιμάνια τότε, αλλά θα φανταζόμουν πως σε μια σχετικά μεγάλη πόλη όπως η Λεμεσός, προσφάτως  ακόμα τότε ανεξαρτηθεισα από τους ¶γγλους και με πολλές υποδομές (π.χ η Κύπρος είχε τηλεόραση πολύ πιο πριν από την Ελλάδα), θα υπηρχαν πιο σύγχρονες εγκαταστάσεις

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Οι  εικονες   απο το εξωτερικο  γυρισμα  στο καταστρωμα   του πλοιου ειναι  στο ΛΙΝΔΟΣ

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> ¶ρα δηλαδή μπορεί και να μην έγιναν τα γυρίσματα στο Λινδος και να έγιναν στο Κνωσός? Θα ήταν ενδιαφέρον να μπορούσαμε να βρούμε μπροσουρες με εικονες και δρομολόγια εκείνης της περιόδου για διασταυρωση στοιχείων (δυστυχώς στα credits της ταινίας δεν αναφέρεται κάτι σαν "ευχαριστούμε" κλπ, το οποίο θα βοηθούσε πολύ).
> Αυτό για το λιμάνι της Λεμεσού το παρατήρησα και μου έκανε εντύπωση. Η αποβίβαση με λατζες ήταν φυσικά συνήθης σε μικρά λιμάνια τότε, αλλά θα φανταζόμουν πως σε μια σχετικά μεγάλη πόλη όπως η Λεμεσός, προσφάτως  ακόμα τότε ανεξαρτηθεισα από τους ¶γγλους και με πολλές υποδομές (π.χ η Κύπρος είχε τηλεόραση πολύ πιο πριν από την Ελλάδα), θα υπηρχαν πιο σύγχρονες εγκαταστάσεις


Θα μπορούσαν να γράφουν "Ευχαριστούμε την εταιρεία Ευθυμιάδη..." κ να μην ξεχωρίζουν τα πλοία.Είχα πάει Λεμεσό το 1982 κ το 2001 κ είχα δει την προβλήτα που γινόταν η αποεπιβίβαση παλιά.Πριν το 74 ήταν ένα άσημο λιμάνι,η Αμμόχωστος ήταν το κύριο.

----------


## thanos75

> Θα μπορούσαν να γράφουν "Ευχαριστούμε την εταιρεία Ευθυμιάδη..." κ να μην ξεχωρίζουν τα πλοία.Είχα πάει Λεμεσό το 1982 κ το 2001 κ είχα δει την προβλήτα που γινόταν η αποεπιβίβαση παλιά.Πριν το 74 ήταν ένα άσημο λιμάνι,η Αμμόχωστος ήταν το κύριο.


Σωστή η τελευταία επισήμανση. Το σημαντικότερο καθαρά εμπορικό λιμάνι τότε ήταν βεβαίως η Αμμόχωστος, αλλά νομίζω ότι και πριν το 1974 λόγω γεωγραφικής θέσης η Λεμεσός λειτουργούσε ως το βασικότερο λιμάνι- σταθμος για επιβάτες από Ελλάδα (και άλλες βέβαια ευρωπαϊκές χώρες)

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σωστή η τελευταία επισήμανση. Το σημαντικότερο καθαρά εμπορικό λιμάνι τότε ήταν βεβαίως η Αμμόχωστος, αλλά νομίζω ότι και πριν το 1974 λόγω γεωγραφικής θέσης η Λεμεσός λειτουργούσε ως το βασικότερο λιμάνι- σταθμος για επιβάτες από Ελλάδα (και άλλες βέβαια ευρωπαϊκές χώρες)


Το παλιό λιμάνι της Λεμεσού ήταν μόνο γιά καΪκια.

----------

